# My make up collection!



## Artemis (Mar 13, 2007)

My MAC:






eyeshadows:
Sushi flower
Pompus blue
Humid
Dazzlelight
Rondelle
Black tied
Sliver ring
mothbrown
beauty burst
sketch

Lip glass
Happening gal
Love nectar
Viva glam VI
Dreamy
corsp de ballet

Lipstick
Brick o la
Sweet and single

Eye stuff:
Fascining eye kohl
Powerpoint pencil engraved
Mascara X

Other stuff
Select cover up NC 35
Lip conditioner

NON-MAC items





Estee lauder lash primer
Estee Lauder Lash XL
Lancome Juicy Rouges (sorry I don't know what the color names are)
Clinique liquid liner in black
Lancome color focus eyeshadow in peche melba

I apologize for my crappy photos but my camera dosn't like the indoors and i was in a hurry.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 13, 2007)

very nice


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 13, 2007)

that's a great collection!  It's nice to see collections that are actually used, rather than just there for show ya know?


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 13, 2007)

very very nice collection...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with specktra it grows...haha


----------



## Artemis (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_that's a great collection! It's nice to see collections that are actually used, rather than just there for show ya know?_

 
I know what your mean. Alot of people have collections that are amazing but it looks like only a few of the products get used.


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 14, 2007)

Your pics are a little fuzzy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But its okay, your collection looks nice.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emilyjoy* 

 
_Your pics are a little fuzzy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But its okay, your collection looks nice._

 
i know..my camera doesn't take indoor pics very well...I should have take my collection outside.


----------

